# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Antiparasitaires à avaler

## Bolinette

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé les antiparasitaires à avaler pour chiens? Je ne peux pas mettre a Pitaya un spot on contre les tiques car ils sont tous interdits aux chats et Lewis, quand il joue, lui mord la nuque.
mais ça me fout la trouille ce truc à avaler, j'ai peur des effets secondaires. Le véto dit que le labo est sérieux (les mêmes que fron*line), mais le sérieux des labos ::

----------


## Houitie

Non, tous les spot on ne sont pas interdit quand on a des chats. Tu peux mettre Frontline entre autre et il y en a un autre dont j'oublie le nom. 
Ici elles ont eu du Comfortis en comprimé pendant une invasion cet hiver. Efficace mais je n'aime pas trop le principe... Elles ont les colliers seresto, hyper efficace et pas dangereux pour les chats meme s'ils jouent en se pinçant le cou (j'ai demandé au véto vu comme Isaline fait sa folle avec Hestia)

----------


## Sarabi

En ce qui me concerne, je suis très contente du Comf*rtis, aucun effet secondaire chez nous, mais une pesée rigoureuse de l'animal s'impose afin de donner exactement la bonne dose. A donner au cours du repas ou juste à la fin est important (pour la durée d'efficacité du traitement selon la notice, mais je suis sûre que cela peut jouer un rôle important sur l'effet II des vomissements et ainsi les éviter).

Cependant ce produit ne lutte pas contre les tiques, seulement les puces.
Pour tiques et puces il y a le Brav*cto, mais il vient de sortir, pas de recul.

Quel est le produit conseillé par ton veto?

----------


## didou752

On en a discuté un peu là: http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...3-mois-114094/

----------


## Bolinette

Le Nexgard, d'après le véto le seul en oral qui protège contre les puces et les tiques.  Le véto dit que tous les anti tiques pour chiens contiennent une  molécule toxique pour les chats, mais ceux qui ne ciblent que les puces  c'est OK. Le frontline protège bien des tiques ? Avec la piro et lyme ce sont surtout ces charmantes horreurs qui me font peur.
Le collier j'y ai pensé, mais elle est si petite que les deux colliers la gênent (elle avait un collier adaptil les premières semaines)

----------


## Houitie

Le seresto tu en as un spécial pour les chiens de moins de 8kg il n'est pas gros du tout. 
Tu peux le fixer sous le collier de ta chienne avec des petits élastiques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon un truc qui fonctionne bien aussi c'est le rhodéospray, pas dangereux pour les chats, ça dure un mois environ. Mais bon, c'est un spray, tous les chiens n'aiment pas

----------


## Sarabi

> Le Nexgard, d'après le véto le seul en oral qui protège contre les puces et les tiques.


Il y a aussi le Bravecto, tout juste sorti.



> Le véto dit que tous les anti tiques pour chiens contiennent une molécule toxique pour les chats, mais ceux qui ne ciblent que les puces c'est OK. Le frontline protège bien des tiques ?


Oui, mais les dosages sont très différents entre chiens et chats, c'est peut être pour ça....?



> Avec la piro et lyme ce sont surtout ces charmantes horreurs qui me font peur.


Ah ben alors là, il faut un répulsif, le collier Seresto comme l'a dit Houitie, parce qu'avec les autres il faudra que la tique morde pour qu'elle soit tuée.
_4.4 Mises en garde particulières__Il est nécessaire que les parasites aient commencé leur repas sur l’hôte pour être exposés à l’afoxolaner, par conséquent le risque de transmission des maladies d’origine parasitaire ne peut pas être exclu._
Source: Nexgard, EMA Europa (Agence Européenne des Médicaments).

----------


## surmulot

Oui alors je ne comprends pas lefficacite de ces mollecules systemiques qui nevitent pas les maladies vectorielles puisque la tique doit commencer son repas sanguin pour etre tuee au bout de 48h. Mon veto ma aussi vendu du nexgard mais je crains les effets secondaires et la tranmission de la piro par exemple, alors puis je continuer avec Advantix qui ne tue pas les tiques mais agit comme repulsif ? Je me refere aux notices la

----------


## doriola

> Il y a aussi le Bravecto, tout juste sorti.
> 
> Oui, mais les dosages sont très différents entre chiens et chats, c'est peut être pour ça....?
> 
> Ah ben alors là, il faut un répulsif, le collier Seresto comme l'a dit Houitie, parce qu'avec les autres il faudra que la tique morde pour qu'elle soit tuée.
> _4.4 Mises en garde particulières__Il est nécessaire que les parasites aient commencé leur repas sur lhôte pour être exposés à lafoxolaner, par conséquent le risque de transmission des maladies dorigine parasitaire ne peut pas être exclu._
> Source: Nexgard, EMA Europa (Agence Européenne des Médicaments).


J'ai essayé nexgard sur mes chiens depuis cet été et aucun effet secondaire pour l'instant tout vas bien.

Mais je ne savais pas qu'il faut que la puce morde pour que ça marche. Dans ce cas ça n'est pas très utile.

Et donc si j'ai bien compris le collier seresto protège mieux c'est bien ça? et il dure combien de mois?

----------


## surmulot

Peut etre pourrions nous en plus vaporiser le chien lors de sorties a gros risques de tiques avec un melange dhuiles essentielles geranium et lavande diluees dans de l'eau en tant que repulsif naturel et ponctuel pour complementer ?

----------


## Houitie

Le Seresto grand chien aucun souci en revanche le petit chien n'sst pas tres efficace contre les puces. J'ai vu plusieurs petits chiens infestés par les puces dont Délice... 
Pour le comfortis j'ai eu pour la premiere fois un effet pas top hier avec Félixette la chatte que j'ai en accueil. Elle a eu son comprimé chez la véto et a passé sa soirée pas bien du tout. L'air ailleurs, elle avait une démarche de chat qui a picolé, pas mangé, elle a fait ses besoins à coté de la litiere... bref, pas bien. Ce matin elle va mieux. Les symptomes ont été signalés au véto.

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Cet été , les chiennes ont prises le nexg*rd pour les vacances ds un coin ou il y avait pas mal de tiques : ca a très bien marché

----------


## surmulot

Mais il faut quand meme surveiller si pas de tiques accrochees commencant leur repas dapres la notice risque non exclu de maladies par transmission vectorielle

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai testé le comfort*s chez ma chienne et une de mes chatte, elles l'ont vomi toutes les deux dans les minutes qui suivent...
je te conseille le collier seresto. comme ça a été dit tu peux le cacher sous son collier habituel, donc c'est pas plus encombrant. c'est ce que je fais pour ma chienne qui fait de la DAPP.

----------


## Noemie-

Tu leur as donné avec le repas le comfortis ?

----------


## lily130/8

oui pourtant...

----------

